# Dog Mat and cocklebur problem



## mundie99 (Nov 14, 2006)

We own a hunting ranch in South Dakota and everytime we go there with our huntin dog we come back and there are a million caucleburs on him, we always cut them out but does anyone no any good ways to get them out such as a special brush or a trick?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Your dog must not be a lab. I know several guys that every hunting season, trim their springers and golden retrievers coats close so they don't have to deal with the issue. Controlling the weeds themselves may not be as economical as a good butch haircut! :lol:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

mudie99, Here's a link to a device that seems to be real popular with the long haired burr catchers!

http://www.groomersmall.com/coat_kings.htm

This is NOT a comb. It is more like a stripper. Supposed to work real well. A fine toothed metal comb should work well too if you get the dog combed before the burrs really set in. Lots of people comb thier dogs after each hunt or even between hunts. They just keep the comb in thier vest and when they see the dog is full of burrs, they comb on the spot.

The mars coat king is more for the end of the day burrs or horribly burred dogs. I'd say a general combing throughout the day is probably best.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

The simplest way is to use a kitchen fork. They will come right out. I have a brittany and she knows the routine. We come in the door and she lays down on the floor and I go to work. Get the fork underneath and then gently pull. The cockle burrs will come right out.

I spent $20 on some "tool" for cockeburrs and I will take a kitchen fork everytime over the "tool".


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Same as l2h. Watch during the hunt and comb him on the spot, if he goes through a patch, and check frequently. They can be pretty painfull in armpits, etc, and best to get them out right away. Your pup will will hunt better too.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I've heard of people using cooking spray, Pam before the hunt. Makes it easier to remove the burs. I would try the other suggestions first if she is a house dog. Nothing like a grease spot on the carpet to torque off the Mrs.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have a grooming tool that they call a rake. I bought it at petco I think. It works good for getting the burrs out of my springer.


----------



## jonesy (Aug 3, 2006)

They make a spray on solution called...."show sheen"...for horses, works very well for the longer haired dogs. Jonesy


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

using the fork along with hair conditioner worked into the cockle burr will make it come right out.


----------



## mundie99 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok i will try those methods, we have used pam but his tail is so long that he gets them in there and it becomes like a weapon! You were right he isn't a lab, he is a german munster lander if you have ever heard of them.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I hate cockleburrs, cannot keep them off my golden. Short hair is the best solution.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2006)

is a German munster lander the same as Deutsch Drahthaar if so yes we have heard of them on this forum. I think the munster lander is an old breed that made up what is now the Drahthaar.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

r u dun said:


> is a German munster lander the same as Deutsch Drahthaar if so yes we have heard of them on this forum. I think the munster lander is an old breed that made up what is now the Drahthaar.


No, these breeds are entirely different. The Large and Small Munsterlanders look very much like English Setters. Nobody would ever accuse a DD of looking like a setter!


----------



## mundie99 (Nov 14, 2006)

No they are not the same, german munsters are very rare and at one time there were only 500 in the usa. We live in south dakota and had to travel to pennsyvlania to get one, they are amazing. Born hunters, he spots and points and we never trained him. he is also a house dog and it won't ruin his hunting


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Sounds like a good dog.I'm a kraut myself! I have had labs for 20 plus years and I think of them as versatile dogs. In the house, the duck blind, the crp and the pick up cab. I can't help it, I love the labs! Other people I know go for the Griffons and other such exotics and I say more power to them. If they can hunt they are all good! (as long as they aren't "kennel fighters"). A friend of mine had a lab that was just ornery and would attack the other dogs for no reason, I couldn't stand that dog. Enjoy! I'll be over in your state in 2 weeks with the labs and chasin roosties! Can't wait.


----------

